# Formatage en FAT 32 .



## Mrdeep (10 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour a tous , j'ai fait mon switch Pc Mac aujourd'hui , possédant un disque dur externe contenant beaucoup de mes fichiers étant formater en NFTS , j'aimerais le formater en FAT 32 pour avoir une lecture et écriture sur PC et MAC , j'aimerais donc connaître la procédure à suivre pour effectuer le formatage  ?
Le disque dur possède des fichiers , je suppose que il vas falloir que je supprime toutes ces données pour le formater ? 
Merci pour vos réponses .


----------



## subsole (10 Septembre 2011)

Mrdeep a dit:


> Bonjour a tous , j'ai fait mon switch Pc Mac aujourd'hui , possédant un disque dur externe contenant beaucoup de mes fichiers étant formater en NFTS , j'aimerais le formater en FAT 32 pour avoir une lecture et écriture sur PC et MAC , j'aimerais donc connaître la procédure à suivre pour effectuer le formatage  ?
> Le disque dur possède des fichiers , je suppose que il vas falloir que je supprime toutes ces données pour le formater ?
> Merci pour vos réponses .



Bonjour, 
Jette un oeil de ce côté ====> http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-con...-disque-durs-sous-mac-834412.html#post9619772


----------



## Mrdeep (10 Septembre 2011)

Merci mais pour la procédure a suivre ? Je dois télécharger une appli ? L'utilitaire de disque peut le faire ?


----------



## subsole (10 Septembre 2011)

Mrdeep a dit:


> Merci mais pour la procédure a suivre ? Je dois télécharger une appli ? L'utilitaire de disque peut le faire ?


:sleep: As tu lu tout le topic ? ====> http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-conseils-dachats/manipulation-disque-durs-sous-mac-834412.html

Si tu veux formater ton DD externe en Fat32 (et donc perdre toutes les données qui sont sur le DD) tu peux utiliser l'Utilitaire de Disque  ====> http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/utilitairededisque.html
Si tu veux garder ton DD avec toutes tes données et pouvoir écrire/lire sur ce disque depuis le Mac installe le Plug Paragon


----------

